# Bloquée sur l'installation Windows (Gravure + Erreur 0xc00000e9)



## LaFilleQuiEstLa (6 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 
J'essaie d'installer Windows 8.1 sur mon MBP fin 2011 avec l'assistant Bootcamp.

Tout d'abord j'ai ouvert l'assistant et j'ai commencé la procédure en stockant les fichiers nécessaires à l'installation de Windows sur une carte SD branchée à mon Mac. l'assistant bootcamp me l'a bien reconnue.
Puis j'ai mis l'ISO de Windows sur une clef USB et j'ai lancé l'assistant qui refusa de démarrer l'installation et m'a demandé d'insérer un CD d'installation. 

J'en ai donc acheté un vierge et j'ai tenté de graver l'ISO dessus. J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises et à chaque fois, à la fin de la procédure on m'annonce qu'un problème se produit et qu'il est impossible de graver sur le disque. 
À ce moment là, j'ai voulu poster ici directement en vous expliquant mon problème pour savoir si quelqu'un ici avait une alternative., j'ai donc essayé d'ouvrir à nouveau l'assistant pour faire une capture d'écran de la fenêtre de dialogue qui me demandait d'insérer un CD.

À ma grande surprise le message avait changé et j'ai pu démarrer la procédure et choisir le nombre d'espace alloué à ma partition Windows. J'en déduis donc que l'image a pu être gravée sur le DVD. Le processus continue.

Malheureusement à ce moment là, la carte SD n'était plus dans mon Mac. J'arrive finalement à un écran avec le logo Windows. Tout à coup il passe au bleu avec cette fameuse erreur 0xc00000e9 (en PJ)






J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'appuyer sur Entrée et rebelote, puis sur F8 et c'est toujours la même chose :  l'installation recommence du début jusqu'à l'écran bleu. Vu la nature du message, j'ai pensé que c'était l'absence de carte SD. J'ai donc essayé de recommencer avec la carte SD dedans mais ça ne fonctionne pas mieux.
Du coup je n'ai même pas pu accéder à l'écran de choix de la partition pour installer BOOTCAMP. 

Pour recommencer l'installation j'ai dû débrancher à chaque fois ma batterie pour éteindre mon Mac car impossible de quitter l'écran Windows autrement...
J'ai essayé de relancer le MAC sans le CD à l'intérieur mais je me retrouve alors avec un écran noir et le message No Bootable Device please insert bootable.... Si je remet le CD il lance windows direct et je me retrouve à nouveau avec l'erreur 0xc00000e9.

Quand j'allume l'ordi et que j'appuie sur Alt, je peux choisir entre mac et le cd d'instal windows. Dans mon utilitaire de disque j'ai bien un disque BOOTCAMP. 

Du coup pensez-vous que l'erreur vient du CD d'installation et donc de la gravure ou de la carte SD avec les fichiers pilotes dessus ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2018)

LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> J'essaie d'installer Windows 8.1 sur mon MBP fin 2011 avec l'assistant Bootcamp.


Ton modèle n'est pas capable d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso pour faire une installation.


LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> j'ai commencé la procédure en stockant les fichiers nécessaires à l'installation de Windows sur une carte SD branchée à mon Mac.


Je te déconseille fortement l'utilisation d'une carte SD, même si elle est reconnue, ce n'est pas un support fiable, utilise plutôt une vraie clé USB.


LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> Puis j'ai mis l'ISO de Windows sur une clef USB et j'ai lancé l'assistant qui refusa de démarrer l'installation et m'a demandé d'insérer un CD d'installation.


Comme mentionné au début, ton modèle de MBP de 2011 ne peut pas utiliser directement un fichier .iso, c'est lié avec ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp qui détecte le SuperDrive. Toute tentative d'installation avec une autre version d'Assistant Boot Camp sera vouée à l'échec.


LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> J'en ai donc acheté un vierge et j'ai tenté de graver l'ISO dessus. J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises et à chaque fois, à la fin de la procédure on m'annonce qu'un problème se produit et qu'il est impossible de graver sur le disque.


Il te faut obligatoirement graver le fichier .iso qui doit-être bootable depuis un vrai PC, par exemple avec UltraISO.


LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> Malheureusement à ce moment là, la carte SD n'était plus dans mon Mac. J'arrive finalement à un écran avec le logo Windows. Tout à coup il passe au bleu avec cette fameuse erreur 0xc00000e9 (en PJ)


C'est un message avec un code typique indiquant justement un problème avec du matériel USB, en l'occurrence ta carte SD. Attention, dans n'importe quel PC ou Mac, la mémoire stocke tout, c'est-à-dire que s'il n'y a pas de coupure de courant, les barrettes mémoires garderont les informations de tout ce qui a été fait et du ou des matériels connectés.


LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'appuyer sur Entrée et rebelote, puis sur F8 et c'est toujours la même chose : l'installation recommence du début jusqu'à l'écran bleu.


Il faut quitter définitivement les mauvaises habitudes prises sous Windows et garder en tête qu'Assistant Boot Camp préparera une partition temporaire en FAT32, puis laissera la main à l'installateur de Windows qui demandera à un moment donné de formater la partition BOOTCAMP _(en majuscules)_ en NTFS. En fait, il ne demandera rien, mais il faudra dans l'écran idoine faire ce formatage. Attention, certains petits malins pensent qu'en faisant le formatage avant que ça marchera, erreur grave, ce sera un échec et là pour le coup, il faudra en passer par le Terminal du Mac pour récupérer la partition mal préparée.


LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> Du coup pensez-vous que l'erreur vient du CD d'installation et donc de la gravure ou de la carte SD avec les fichiers pilotes dessus ?


Je te conseille de relancer Assistant Boot Camp et de supprimer la partition temporaire. De recommencer, mais pas avant d'avoir copié les pilotes/drivers dans une vraie clé USB et surtout de graver ta version de Windows depuis un vrai PC en vérifiant que le DVD soit bien bootable.


----------



## LaFilleQuiEstLa (6 Juin 2018)

@Locke Merci beaucoup pour ton aide. J'ai chez mes parents un vieux DVD d'installation Windows 8 mais je vais donc devoir attendre... 
J'espère que ça marchera cette fois.


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2018)

LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> J'ai chez mes parents un vieux DVD d'installation Windows 8 mais je vais donc devoir attendre...
> J'espère que ça marchera cette fois.


Je te conseille quand même d'installer la dernière version de Windows 10, version beaucoup plus performante et stable. Le bon fichier .iso a pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* mais a graver impérativement depuis un vrai PC pour être bootable. Même recommandation pour l'utilisation d'une vraie clé USB, mais surtout pas avec une carte SD !


----------



## LaFilleQuiEstLa (6 Juin 2018)

Mais apparemment mon Mac est trop vieux pour pouvoir prendre Windows 10. L'assistant Bootcamp ne me propose le choix qu'entre Windows 7 ou 8.


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2018)

LaFilleQuiEstLa a dit:


> Mais apparemment mon Mac est trop vieux pour pouvoir prendre Windows 10.


Oui tu as raison, ton MBP ne peut pas utiliser Windows 10...




...c'est bien dommage. Sinon, cela ne change en rien le fait que tu dois avoir un DVD de Windows 8 gravé depuis un vrai PC en vérifiant qu'il est bien bootable _(démarrable)_ et que les pilotes/drivers soient bien dans une clé USB formatée en FAT32.


----------



## LaFilleQuiEstLa (10 Juin 2018)

Re-bonjour, 

J'ai pu récupérer un CD d'installation Windows 8 mais quand je tente l'installation, l'assistant Bootcamp m'affiche ce message : 

*Windows 10 n’est pas pris en charge sur ce Mac.*
Utilisez un disque USB ou un DVD contenant Windows 7 ou Windows 8.​Quand je met la même version 32 bit, il est bien capable de me dire qu'il faut une version 68 de windows 8 mais lorsque j'insère le bon CD, ça ne fonctionne pas. 
Quelqu'un a une idée de la solution ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------

